# New tank! *pictures!*



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Well...not so new now, but I was ill 

Houses the four females:









Donna sleeping in a tunnel:









Bribery to make them go near the skull!






















































All trying to get the same peanut!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very impressive! The furnishings are not only unique and arranged in a artful manner, but they provide a lovely backdrop for your photos.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, moustress  I love the fishtank theme!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The driftwood and the skull would make good subjects for a still-life painting or photo. (couldn't call it a still life when there are mousies in there!)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Hey!! The custard cream is my trick!! :lol:

It looks fab!! My mice have asked if you will come decorate theirs sometime...


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Ooohhh that looks great!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Super mouse house! I'm loving the mousies too especially the particularly cheeky looking black/white- great!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

How do you keep the glass smudge-free?


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Everything about this tank is gorgeous. I love the lighting too. The mesh around the water bottle is a good idea to prevent chewing as well as hanging. I use double sided sticky velcro in mine to hang it, but have a problem with chewing in some cages.  Just gorgeous.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Zany: see, I've been paying attention 
Jack: They've been in it several weeks now, there are a few smudges but not much. I thinki the lighting helped - light inside the tank and dark outside, so the camera could focus on the mice and not the glass.
Nuedai: Double sided velcro - like that idea


----------



## Jodiee182_x (Aug 8, 2010)

wow :shock: so freakin cool man


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks beautiful, Kallan 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

One of the most beautiful decorations I have ever seen! Looks more like an aquarium than a mousecage. :lol:


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Stunning set up!! xx


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

really nice tank! love the way everythings arranged


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Everything about this tank is gorgeous. I love the lighting too. The mesh around the water bottle is a good idea to prevent chewing as well as hanging. I use double sided sticky velcro in mine to hang it, but have a problem with chewing in some cages.  Just gorgeous.


I tried that with mine when they were in a tank. They thought it was great fun sticking their bedding to the edges of it and chewing it. Then they discovered that if they all sat on top of the water bottle at the same time they would knock it off, cause the bedding to get soaking wet and then "yay! New bedding from the hand!" So I went and got a large bird peanut feeder for birds and cut a hole for the water bottle spout - no more chewed velcro and not so easy knocked over either :lol:!! You could then hide it behind some bogwood so just the spout is exposed and not take away from your lovely set up (can you tell I hide all the things in my fish tank  )

Kallan: I'd never be able to accuse you of not paying attention when you remember all my meeces and what's up with them!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

I love it. It looks like a dinosaur would live in there!


----------

